# 2. neheim Live Marathon 30.06.2013



## Freeman777 (6. Juni 2013)

hey, hat jemand Infos für dieses Event? wie zb Kosten und wo es startnumnern gibt etc? ich finde nichts! 

Ride On!


----------



## viper400 (6. Juni 2013)

alle Daten unter time and voice ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman777 (7. Juni 2013)

hat sich für mich erledigt miss da arbeiten. mist!


----------



## Schokoblau (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo

weiß
jemand die Höhenmeter der Strecken,die Infos sind ja mehr als dürftig.

lg
Andreas


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2013)

stimmen die streckenlängen diesmal?

ausschreibung vom letzten jahr:
Fun Marathon: 30 km / circa 540 HM
Halb Marathon: 65 km / circa 1200 HM
Marathon: 100 km / circa 1850 HM

letztes jahr war die große runde ja erheblich (10km ?) zu kurz.

ergebnis bei time and voice:
90 km - siegerzeit 2h58min (mit kleinen 16min vorsprung)


----------



## Bergsieger (23. Juni 2013)

Habe nur das hier gefunden.  
http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.103180.html


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2013)

die ausschreibung für 2013 ist gleich der aus 2012.

Rd.länge: 	30 / 65 / 100 km
Höhendifferenz: 	540 / 1200 / 1850


----------



## Rumas (23. Juni 2013)

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=21530&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2013)

die frage ist ja, ob die fehlenden 10 km vom letzten jahr nun dabei sind oder nicht.


----------



## hefra (23. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke ist länger (und hat mehr Höhenmeter) als letztes Jahr, wie lang genau kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin sie nie vom Start bis Ziel abgefahren...
Es sind zwei zusätzliche Schleifen dabei, außerdem musste die Strecke aus Orga-Gründen etwas verlegt werden, was km technisch aber wohl nicht viel Änderung mit sich bringt.


----------



## keep-cycling (23. Juni 2013)

... irgendwie findet man zum Marathon nur spärliche Informationen. Wann und wo (wohl am Marktplatz?!) ist Ausgabe der Startunterlagen, wann ist Startaufstellung?

An die "Einheimischen": Wo parkt man am Besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (23. Juni 2013)

keep-cycling schrieb:


> ... irgendwie findet man zum Marathon nur spärliche Informationen. Wann und wo (wohl am Marktplatz?!) ist Ausgabe der Startunterlagen, wann ist Startaufstellung?
> 
> An die "Einheimischen": Wo parkt man am Besten?



bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren, darum kann ich Dir die Antworten geben.
Startunterlagen und Start sind am Marktplatz direkt an der Kirche.
Parken kannst Du am Sportplatz (Ackerstr.) oder direkt in der Mendener Str.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2013)

eine genaue adresse wo man nachher sein bike waschen kann wäre auch gut.


----------



## NeoRC (23. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> eine genaue adresse wo man nachher sein bike waschen kann wäre auch gut.



den Platz habe ich letzten Jahr auch nicht gefunden, oder gab es ihn gar nicht?
Manche waren mit dem Bike an der Tanke bei McD, oder am Möhnefluss mit Eimer und Bürste


----------



## rokl58 (25. Juni 2013)

Stimmt die Startzeit fuer die 100 km Strecke: 11:30 ??? Weiss jemand etwas ueber den Schwierigkeitsgrad? Vergleichbar mit Wetter oder 'Schotterautobahn'???


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2013)

guck mal in post 5.

die fahrzeit sagt eigentlich alles über die schwierigkeit aus.


----------



## rokl58 (25. Juni 2013)

Deutlich. Vielleicht doch Bilstein MTB Marathon in Grossalmerode???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2013)

der macht auch spaß. allerdings fahren alle meine mitfahrer nach neheim.


----------



## m00x (25. Juni 2013)

Nummernausgabe ab 8.30 Uhr
Startaufstellung ab 10.30 Uhr

http://victoriarc-neheim.de/index.php/events/rennen/17-teilnehmerinfos-neheim-live-marathon


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2013)

was muss ich tun um von mittel auf die langstrecke umzumelden?


----------



## hefra (26. Juni 2013)

Versuchs mal per Mail bei time and voice. In der Regel helfen die gerne.


----------



## keep-cycling (29. Juni 2013)

Hey!
Leider habe ich von den Organisatoren keine Antwort auf meine E-Mail bekommen. Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob es Starter- oder Finisher-Beutel gibt? Sprich, muss ich nach der Nummernausgabe noch etwas entsorgen? 

Bis Morgen!


----------



## hefra (29. Juni 2013)

Gibt nur einen Umschlag. Dafür stehen Mülleimer bereit.


----------



## keep-cycling (29. Juni 2013)

hefra schrieb:


> Gibt nur einen Umschlag. Dafür stehen Mülleimer bereit.



Wie viel Geld ist drin? 
Gut - Danke.


----------



## keep-cycling (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Waren heute schöne 64km rund um Neheim. Für einen neutralisierten Start ging es vom Start weg ganz flott los, was auch gleich mit Unfällen quittiert wurde. Ich hoffe, die Fahrern "über der Leitplanke" werden schnell wieder fit.

Die Veranstaltung hat noch Potential fürs kommende Jahr. Ich werde dann wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2013)

gute besserung an die in der startphase verunfalten.
das sah richtig böse aus.


@ veranstalter
an der startphase sollte sich dringend was ändern.
so wie es heute war, fahren leute in der sptize herum die dort nichts zu suchen haben.
die lenker berühren sich, der unerfahrene verreißt darauf hin seinen lenker, und dann beginnt die kettenreaktion.
wenn sich jemand aus eigenverschulden hinlegt, dann ist es zwar nicht schön, aber wenigstens wird nicht noch jemand in mitleidenschaft gezogen.

da man sich vor dem rennen für eine distanz festlegt, wären getrennte, und damit kleinere startgruppen, sinnvoll. diese in 15 min abständen auf die strecke schicken, und schon ist mehr ruhe im feld.


----------



## hefra (1. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe das Problem ganz klar in der Ausschreibung der Nutrixxion Trophy. Die Trophy Fahrer dürfen zu den Lizenzfahrern in den ersten Block, da treffen Welten aufeinander. Ich habe noch nie so ein Verhalten im Feld erlebt wie gestern! Da wurden Wellen gefahren, in Löcher vorgestoßen, die die es nicht gibt usw.

In 15min Abstand starten wird wohl leider nicht funktionieren, dann müsste die B7 ca. eine Stunde gesperrt werden, ich glaube nicht, dass es dafür eine Genehmigung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (1. Juli 2013)

Wenn Lizenzfahrer auch gleich mit Trophyfahrer gewertet werden sollten sie wenigstens auch zusammen starten dürfen.Ich verstehe aber was du im eigendlichen sagen willst 

Da ich mir in Wetter eine Rippe gebrochen habe hatte ich dieses We Zeit ein paar Fotos zu machen. zu 90 % natürlich von unserem Team.Aber vielleicht findet der ein oder andere sich ja auch. Sie können dann kostenlos geladen werden. Den Link dazu findet Ihr auf unserer Team Homepage. Rechts(auf unserer Statseite) würden wir uns auch sehr über ein like freuen.
www.team-langenberg-marathon.de

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## keep-cycling (1. Juli 2013)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem ganz klar in der Ausschreibung der Nutrixxion Trophy. Die Trophy Fahrer dürfen zu den Lizenzfahrern in den ersten Block, da treffen Welten aufeinander. Ich habe noch nie so ein Verhalten im Feld erlebt wie gestern! Da wurden Wellen gefahren, in Löcher vorgestoßen, die die es nicht gibt usw.



... Dem ersten Teil möchte ich widersprechen: wer sich bei der Trophy anmeldet, fährt wohl ausreichend, um sein Rad zu beherrschen. Die "langsamen" sind eh nach ein paar Metern aus dem Gedränge. Bei der Art neutralisiertem Start kommen aber alle (aus jeder Startreihe) zusammen. 

In Neheim trifft die Schuld alle(!), die vorn gefahren sind inkl. die Herren im PKW. Wie spurtreues fahren geht, muss der MTB'ler sicherlich noch mal bei den RR'lern abgucken.

Mal sehen, wie es in Saalhausen wird ;-)


----------



## Schokoblau (1. Juli 2013)

@_DaKe_

danke für die Fotos.

zu dem Sturz,was geht denn jedes Jahr bei der Tour ab?
sind Berufsradfahrer und da hast du auch die Bilder.
Wenn ein so großes Feld zusammen fährt ist das Risiko immer groß,
vielleicht hätte das Führungsfahrzeug mehr Gas geben sollen,
ich hoffe den beteidligten ist nichts ernstes passiert.

lg
Andreas


----------



## larres (1. Juli 2013)

So nebenbei...

15â¬ NachmeldegebÃ¼hr bei 20â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr sind einfach frech!


----------



## biker1569 (1. Juli 2013)

...Trophy und Lizenzfahrer können zusammen starten, was sagt schon eine Lizens aus, das Problem lag am Führungsfahrzeug, es war zu langsam....


----------



## easyrider2010 (1. Juli 2013)

biker1569 schrieb:


> ...Trophy und Lizenzfahrer können zusammen starten, was sagt schon eine Lizens aus, das Problem lag am Führungsfahrzeug, es war zu langsam....


 
Für eine neutralisierte Phase muss ich sagen, dass der Fahrer im Führungsfahrzeug eher zu schnell gefahren ist. Es geht ja zu der Zeit eigentlich darum nicht mit hohem Tempo durch die Gegend zu brettern, sondern sicher bis zum scharfen Start zu fahren. Oft fühlt sich der Fahrer des Führungsfahrzeugs durch das Fahren der Radfahrer nahezu "im" Kofferraum"aber derart bedrängt, dass er das Tempo erhöht bis das nicht mehr der Fall ist . Das es bei niedrigen Tempo enger ist versteht sich von selbst. Hohes oder niedriges Tempo scheint dabei seitens der Radfahrer aber auch Geschmackssache zu sein.

Bedingt durch die starken Leistungs-und Erfahrungsunterschiede was das Fahren im Feld betrifft kommt es zu Situationen, die für den ungeübten und dann auch für alle anderen schnell gefährlich werden können. Das beziehe ich jetzt mal speziell auf das Fahren in einem Feld. Das es zu sollchen Stürzen kommt ist sehr schade. 

Ich wünsche den gestürzten Fahrern eine schnelle und gute Genesung.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2013)

Dieses Jahr in Sundern z.B. war das Führungsfahrzeug extrem langsam. Da hingen viele fast in der Heckklappe. Auch wenn das Fahrzeug langsamer wurde gab es "Rückstau".

Vor 2 Jahren beim Langenbergmarathon war das Führungsfahrzeug schnell und schnell weg. Da hat es auch derbe geknallt.
Ist wohl irgendwie immer falsch, egal wie es läuft.


Gute Besserung an die verunfallten Fahrer!


----------



## Ialocin (1. Juli 2013)

Ich frage mich nach dem Sinn einer neutralisierten Einführungsrunde, wenn da schon gebrettert wird, als gäb's kein Morgen. Dann soll man das doch mit dem Führungsfahrzeug gleich ganz weglassen.

Und was ich auch überhaupt nicht verstanden habe: die Siegerehrung der Handicap-Klasse wurde vergessen und erst auf Nachfrage durchgeführt; und dann gab es schlichtweg noch nicht mal Pokale für den Sieger Ralf Haupt und Co. Eigentlich ein Unding!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Juli 2013)

larres schrieb:


> So nebenbei...
> 
> 15 Nachmeldegebühr bei 20 Startgebühr sind einfach frech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (1. Juli 2013)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem ganz klar in der Ausschreibung der Nutrixxion Trophy. Die Trophy Fahrer dürfen zu den Lizenzfahrern in den ersten Block, da treffen Welten aufeinander. Ich habe noch nie so ein Verhalten im Feld erlebt wie gestern! Da wurden Wellen gefahren, in Löcher vorgestoßen, die die es nicht gibt usw.



Ich finde das Lizenz und Trophyfahrer zusammen starten gut.

Ich stand in der zweiten Startreihe rechts und die auf meiner Seite vorbeigeballert sind, obwohl ich schon 50 auf dem Tacho hatte, und dann nach innen gezogen sind kamen von weiter hinten.

Den Unfall hat meiner Meinung nach die zu schnelle Geschwindigkeit des Führungsfahrzeugs ausgelöst. 35km/h hätten auch gereicht. Das starke abbremsen vor der Kurve tat da sein übriges. 
Die ersten können den Abstand mit leichtem Bremsen noch ohne Probleme halten und nach hinten hin muss immer stärker gebremst werden bis wie in diesem Fall einer so in die Eisen geht das er wegrutscht und sich direkt vor mir auf die Straße legt. Ich hatte noch Glück und konnte drüber, hinter mir hat es dann richtig geknallt.

Allgemein ist das mit dem neutralisierten Start bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten eine heikle Sache finde ich.


Ich hoffe nur das den Fahrern nichts allzu schlimmes zugestossen ist.


Nun aber mal zur Veranstaltung  Das Rennen fand ich eigentlich ganz gut auch wenn mir das Flachpassagengeballer nich so liegt. Nur die Streckenangaben passten nicht so ganz. Auf der Kurzstrecke waren es 34km und 720Hm.


----------



## herrmann (1. Juli 2013)

Da gehen halt viele extrem übermotiviert ins Rennen, die Strasse war doch so breit, das genügend Platz vorhanden war.
Das neutralisierte Stück war irgendwie sch.....

Ich habe streckenmäßig irgendwas wie letztes Jahr Voswinkel erwartet, aber ich hatte ständig das Gefühl, das es nur berghoch geht.
Das war anstrengender als gedacht;
Aber gut


----------



## Ialocin (1. Juli 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Nur die Streckenangaben passten nicht so ganz. Auf der Kurzstrecke waren es 34km und 720Hm.



Danke! Ich dachte schon, mein Garmin spinnt. Bei mir sind es auch um die 34km/700Hm gewesen.


----------



## OliverD (1. Juli 2013)

Ja, es war mehr zu klettern als gedacht...aber insgesamt eine schöne Strecke. Hier mein Rennbericht: http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2013.html

Oliver


----------



## Dennis2904 (2. Juli 2013)

Habe aber auch 34km und 720 hm auf dem Tacho  war für die krafteinteilung etwas doof aber war zu erwarten da ich die 500hm schon nach ca 20 km voll hatte :-D


----------



## Eddie_2 (3. Juli 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Den Unfall hat meiner Meinung nach die zu schnelle Geschwindigkeit des Führungsfahrzeugs ausgelöst. 35km/h hätten auch gereicht. Das starke abbremsen vor der Kurve tat da sein übriges.
> Die ersten können den Abstand mit leichtem Bremsen noch ohne Probleme halten und nach hinten hin muss immer stärker gebremst werden bis wie in diesem Fall einer so in die Eisen geht das er wegrutscht und sich direkt vor mir auf die Straße legt. Ich hatte noch Glück und konnte drüber, hinter mir hat es dann richtig geknallt.
> 
> Allgemein ist das mit dem neutralisierten Start bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten eine heikle Sache finde ich.
> ...



Da ich sozusagen in der ersten Reihe gesessen habe als der Sturz passierte kann ich sagen das nicht ein bremsen des Führungsfahrzeugs schuld war sondern ein unnötiger Schlenker eines Fahrers. Der hat eine Lücke gesehen die es nicht gab und hat seinem Vordermann schlicht das Hinterrad weggefahren.
Ich persönlich sehe das Problem darin, das es Fahrer gibt die um jeden Preis ganz vorne ins Gelände kommen wollen. Die fahren dann weit jenseits Ihrer Fähigkeiten und machen dann ab und zu unüberlegte Aktionen.
Damit will ich aber niemanden angreifen, dass ist vielmehr ein generelles Problem wenn man in einem Starterfeld starke Leistungsunterschiede hat.

Die gestürzten Fahrer sind soweit glimpflich davon gekommen. Außer ein Fahrer der über die Leitplanke ist und sich einen Zahn ausgeschlagen hat.

Die Lösung liegt wohl darin wie in Sundern zwei Starterfelder ins Rennen zu schicken. Dann aber nicht mit 15min Abstand (dann kommt man sich zum Schluss der Runde in die Quere) sondern ganz knapp hintereinander.

Letztendlich kann aber immer etwas passieren, und jeder der sich an den Start stellt sollte das wissen.

An dieser Stelle auch ein "entschuldigung" an alle die ich auf den ersten Kilometern im Gelände etwas bedrängt habe um nach dem Sturz wieder einigermaßen nach vorne zu kommen. Da macht man sich auch schonmal etwas rabiater Platzt. Ist nicht böse gemeint ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,  dann gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. 
Unfälle passieren!  selbst bei berufsradfahrern!
wenn man als Hobby Fahrer an einem Hobby Rennen teilnimmt, muss man dann fahren als wenn es um hohe preisgelder geht?  was gibt es denn für euch zu gewinnen?  klar möchte man erster werden,  aber das um jeden Preis?  das es leistungsunterschiede im startblock gibt ist klar. eine entzerrung durch unterschiedliche startzeiten ist wünschenswert, doch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist Pflicht!! und wie gesagt es geht doch um eigentlich nichts!  


trotzdem klasse Veranstaltung!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (3. Juli 2013)

viper400 schrieb:


> ...gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist Pflicht!!



 Ganz genau.


----------



## hefra (3. Juli 2013)

Fotos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Der Upload läuft noch, kommen noch einige hinzu. Alles ungefiltert und unbearbeitet.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (3. Juli 2013)

http://www.victoriarc-neheim.de/ind...ort/neheim-live-marathon-2013?page=1#category


----------



## seppel72 (26. Juli 2013)

hefra schrieb:


> In 15min Abstand starten wird wohl leider nicht funktionieren, dann müsste die B7 ca. eine Stunde gesperrt werden, ich glaube nicht, dass es dafür eine Genehmigung gibt.



Hallo,
eine 2-Teilung des Starterfeldes fände ich auch gut.
Eine Sperrung der B7 ist durchaus möglich, in Neheim/Vosswinkel wurde die B7 schonmal ein ganzes Wochenende für ein Reittunier gesperrt.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (26. Juli 2013)

seppel72 schrieb:


> ..., in Neheim/Vosswinkel wurde die B7 schonmal ein ganzes Wochenende für ein Reittunier gesperrt.



DAS kann man so einfach nicht vergleichen


----------

